# Bester Dirt Reifen



## no_slave (6. August 2010)

Heyho, wollte mal fragen, welchen Reifen ihr für den Besten auf Dirt haltet?

Und ob es bestimmte Schläuche gibt, die wirklich besser sind, als die, die man halt im Laden bekommt (Continental, Schwalbe)

Cheers!


----------



## DirtyMarco (8. August 2010)

Hey ich hab table top und khe dirt die sind richtig geil 
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (8. August 2010)

Bei SchlÃ¤uchen fand ich die von Parano Garage immer ganz gut und haltbar, dazu sind sie gÃ¼nstig. NatÃ¼rlich wird man die abseits des Onlineshops nicht unbedingt bekommen.

Bei den Reifen kann ich bei den KHE eigentlich nur wiedersprechen. Ich selber habe lange den Primo Dirtmonster gefahren und war sehr zufrieden mit dem Grip, ansonsten bieten sich mit Fly, Odyssey oder Duo eigentlich viele Alternativen. Von den ganz leichten Faltreifen wÃ¼rde ich die Finger lassen. Bei manchen halten sie - und sind dann dementsprechend meist auch richtig gut, andere haben nur Ãrger damit. Ich gehÃ¶r zur letzteren Gruppe und 35â¬ fÃ¼r einen Reifen und wÃ¶chentlich nochmal 15 - 20â¬ fÃ¼r SchlÃ¤uche sind auf Dauer dann doch n bisschen viel...


----------



## holmar (9. August 2010)

DirtyMarco schrieb:


> Hey ich hab table top und khe dirt die sind richtig geil
> Gruss



obacht, wir sind in der bmxabteilung


----------



## DirtyMarco (10. August 2010)

ouh sorry hab gedacht, dass es die table top auch als 20er gaebe


----------



## BikerBilly (24. August 2010)

Was ist mit [ame=http://www.amazon.de/Schwalbe-Reifen-Dirt-Reifen-Fahrradreifen-Fahrradteile/dp/B000PQMNWW]dem[/ame]? Auch wenn es vllt nicht ganz 'korrekt' ist, sich seine BMX Klamotten von Amazon zu holen...

Verdammt, die fügen sogar gleich nen Icon ein ^^


----------



## bmx0815 (28. August 2010)

auf alle fälle der khe mac dirt faltreifen ... der is echt top !


----------



## DJ_BMX (28. August 2010)

Oddysey Aitken


----------

